# Audie crafting garden wagon!



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Tips appreciated ! looking mostly for nmt, not bells (-: or any spare DIY you may have, hoping for the following 

Ironwood chair, diy workbench, low table, tablee
shell arch
shell partition
stone lion-dog
palm tree lamp
Nova light
-Blue rose wreath
-Shellfish pochette
-Star pochette
-Moon
-Star clock
-Crescent moon chair
-Starry sky wall
-Taurus bathtub
-Street Organ
-Deer scare

taking in groups of two at once! no more than that and dodos will be pm'ed 
please no roaming, and leave whatever tip by the beach where i'm standing cause my island is covered in flowers lol


----------



## lapaa (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I come for 1 nmt? ^^


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

lapaa said:


> Could I come for 1 nmt? ^^


yes you may ! pm'ing code


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## neverqueen (Apr 10, 2020)

i wanna come! i can pay with 1 NMT?


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Tourmaunte said:


> I would love to visit!


sure, i'll be pm'ing a code


----------



## chestrad (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit as well


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

ye


neverqueen said:


> i wanna come! i can pay with 1 NMT?


yep ! you'll be part of group 2 !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



chestrad said:


> I would love to visit as well


sure ! tips appreciated, you'll be part of group 2


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I craft you a stone-lion dog? :O


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Can I craft you a stone-lion dog? :O


sure ! that would work too i guess lol, although i need 2


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 10, 2020)

ririsoup said:


> sure ! that would work too i guess lol, although i need 2



already one step ahead of you! I made 2 lol.


----------



## jaycelli (Apr 10, 2020)

hello! could I come by? I have the ironwood chair diy recipe to trade!


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> already one step ahead of you! I made 2 lol.


Thank you !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



jaycelli said:


> hello! could I come by? I have the ironwood chair diy recipe to trade!


yes ! will send dodo


----------



## chestrad (Apr 10, 2020)

I have. Nook miles ticket for you


----------



## Witch (Apr 10, 2020)

Can i go by 1 nmt?


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

Witch said:


> Can i go by 1 nmt?


sure (-:


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 10, 2020)

can i also come by for 1 nmt?


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come by? I could craft you the palm tree lamp ;o;


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

roseychuu said:


> can i also come by for 1 nmt?


of course love!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Mokuren said:


> Can I come by? I could craft you the palm tree lamp ;o;


any way i could get two ;w; ?


----------



## heartwyld-clay (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit for an NMT? I'll scrape up some more miles to get one.. Just spent them recently to find villagers.. XD


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

heartwyld-clay said:


> Can I visit for an NMT? I'll scrape up some more miles to get one.. Just spent them recently to find villagers.. XD


sure! do you think it'll be quick? i'm probably gonna go to sleep soon !


----------



## heartwyld-clay (Apr 10, 2020)

ririsoup said:


> sure! do you think it'll be quick? i'm probably gonna go to sleep soon !



Yes! I just finished and have my ticket now!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 10, 2020)

ririsoup said:


> of course love!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Sure two is fine!


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 10, 2020)

-closed- ty all~


----------

